# Feedback Wanted on New Composition: I'm Taking TC Advice & Trying Out New Ideas



## Captainnumber36

"Firedancer"

I'm trying to develop more sections in my songs, instead of using a lot of repetition. I had to really put on my thinking cap for this, let me know if I'm doing better according to your taste.


----------



## arnerich

Nice piece, I could imagine it in a movie. Keep it up!


----------



## Captainnumber36

arnerich said:


> Nice piece, I could imagine it in a movie. Keep it up!


Thanks, I feel like the intro is very Beethoven-esq. Do you hear that?


----------



## Captainnumber36

I could really see this song working well orchestrated for a Symphony.


----------



## Vasks

This piece certainly demonstrates your trying to stretch yourself.

There are a number of observations I'm about to make. Please don't hesitate to correct any of my assumptions. 

First, while I do not care to follow anyone at TC nor spend lots of time here daily (oh I pop in a lot, but for very short amounts of time) I believe you have stated that you've designed your pieces to be played by you for average folks at a home/hospital/whatever and that both you and that audience like it. I think that's great and should continue as long as you want. In that case, commenting on them is unnecessary. I also believe I read that you can not notate what you create. That means you are hamstrung into creating only pieces that you yourself can play. That forces them to be on the slower side for facility reasons and simple melodically & harmonically because a person can only remember so much while playing. The result is for me not at all interesting. I prefer composers, like myself, who create works of art. Art, as defined by me, is a combination of expression and intellect.

Which brings me to my main point. I believe I have seen by you a number of other posts on different threads that shows your new found love of Classical music. I find your enthusiasm wonderful. I'm so glad for you. Classical music (or Art music as I sometimes call it) is a big wide world that can fill a lifetime of exploration. But here's the rub. Right now in my view you are not creating works of art, but rather utilitarian music (I kind of define your style as a simple quasi-New Age). It has very short motivic ideas (sometimes barely even that which is what Daniel was referring to) with very basic accompaniment patterns and triadic chords for harmony. And yet what you love to listen to, is much more complicated and involved. So with your attempt to stretch yourself you are coming to a personal crossroad. Do you move away from what you've been doing or not? Do you want to write Art music or not? If you do, are you willing to stretch yourself enough to learn how to notate, how to compose for other instruments, etc?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Vasks said:


> This piece certainly demonstrates your trying to stretch yourself.
> 
> There are a number of observations I'm about to make. Please don't hesitate to correct any of my assumptions.
> 
> First, while I do not care to follow anyone at TC nor spend lots of time here daily (oh I pop in a lot, but for very short amounts of time) I believe you have stated that you've designed your pieces to be played by you for average folks at a home/hospital/whatever and that both you and that audience like it. I think that's great and should continue as long as you want. In that case, commenting on them is unnecessary. I also believe I read that you can not notate what you create. That means you are hamstrung into creating only pieces that you yourself can play. That forces them to be on the slower side for facility reasons and simple melodically & harmonically because a person can only remember so much while playing. The result is for me not at all interesting. I prefer composers, like myself, who create works of art. Art, as defined by me, is a combination of expression and intellect.
> 
> Which brings me to my main point. I believe I have seen by you a number of other posts on different threads that shows your new found love of Classical music. I find your enthusiasm wonderful. I'm so glad for you. Classical music (or Art music as I sometimes call it) is a big wide world that can fill a lifetime of exploration. But here's the rub. Right now in my view you are not creating works of art, but rather utilitarian music (I kind of define your style as a simple quasi-New Age). It has very short motivic ideas (sometimes barely even that which is what Daniel was referring to) with very basic accompaniment patterns and triadic chords for harmony. And yet what you love to listen to, is much more complicated and involved. So with your attempt to stretch yourself you are coming to a personal crossroad. Do you move away from what you've been doing or not? Do you want to write Art music or not? If you do, are you willing to stretch yourself enough to learn how to notate, how to compose for other instruments, etc?


Thanks for the feedback.

My goals are to expand the development of my pieces to make them less repetitive, similar to how I composed in high school.

I'm sorry you do not find my music interesting, but like how you described it as being quasi new age, that seems to fit well.

I won't agree/disagree with what is art music, but you certainly have your own view of it, and have a criteria by which to evaluate other music, and that's good!


----------



## Captainnumber36

How would you classify this piece? I feel this is a style I'm going for:


----------



## Captainnumber36

I think I've figured myself out, I'm a Classical New Age composer of piano music!

I'm really enjoying this, the rain sound is a little too much, but it is nice.


----------



## dzc4627

Vasks said:


> This piece certainly demonstrates your trying to stretch yourself.
> 
> There are a number of observations I'm about to make. Please don't hesitate to correct any of my assumptions.
> 
> First, while I do not care to follow anyone at TC nor spend lots of time here daily (oh I pop in a lot, but for very short amounts of time) I believe you have stated that you've designed your pieces to be played by you for average folks at a home/hospital/whatever and that both you and that audience like it. I think that's great and should continue as long as you want. In that case, commenting on them is unnecessary. I also believe I read that you can not notate what you create. That means you are hamstrung into creating only pieces that you yourself can play. That forces them to be on the slower side for facility reasons and simple melodically & harmonically because a person can only remember so much while playing. The result is for me not at all interesting. I prefer composers, like myself, who create works of art. Art, as defined by me, is a combination of expression and intellect.
> 
> Which brings me to my main point. I believe I have seen by you a number of other posts on different threads that shows your new found love of Classical music. I find your enthusiasm wonderful. I'm so glad for you. Classical music (or Art music as I sometimes call it) is a big wide world that can fill a lifetime of exploration. But here's the rub. Right now in my view you are not creating works of art, but rather utilitarian music (I kind of define your style as a simple quasi-New Age). It has very short motivic ideas (sometimes barely even that which is what Daniel was referring to) with very basic accompaniment patterns and triadic chords for harmony. And yet what you love to listen to, is much more complicated and involved. So with your attempt to stretch yourself you are coming to a personal crossroad. Do you move away from what you've been doing or not? Do you want to write Art music or not? If you do, are you willing to stretch yourself enough to learn how to notate, how to compose for other instruments, etc?


I'm stunned at your ability to capture what I'd like to without throwing in a single quip! Thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think I've figured myself out, I'm a Classical New Age composer of piano music!
> 
> I'm really enjoying this, the rain sound is a little too much, but it is nice.


There isn't a classical aspect to it though, so I'd just call it New Age.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> I'm stunned at your ability to capture what I'd like to without throwing in a single quip! Thanks for taking the time to post this.


Take notes, it is better received when stated with tact imo!


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> There isn't a classical aspect to it though, so I'd just call it New Age.


Listen to my Nocturne, can you deny the influence of Chopin on that one? I think there is some Classical roots in my playing! Feel free to disagree and tell me why you disagree!


----------



## Captainnumber36

I just bought a Laura Sullivan album of classical new age piano music. It has mostly compositions by her, some collaborations, and Clair de Lune by Debussy! 



I'm excited, I've learned something about myself thanks to you fine TCers.


----------

